# Ebola - POLL



## CasMerlyn(R) (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd prefer for the post not to degrade to that of the ebola post. If you want to argue, go there. 


But I took some of the information theredbaron was rambling on about and did a little checking myself. I also asked my brother-in-law who has a PhD in infectious diseases [he's dealt with SARS and Enteroviruses]


Anyways, I want to see what people think. 


*Facts
*
Ebola is a very dangerous disease with a 80 to 90% kill rate; if you survive your immune system is severely compromised 

Ebola is spread in almost every way except airborne. If you read the hazard research into it, you'll see anything in a 1 meter radius is potential for contamination. 

Ebola *does *spread though droplet factor. It's never mentioned in the news cause then there'd be wider panic. 

Ebola has an infection rate of 11%. It doesn't seem like that because only those with weakened immune systems get it, but for every 100 people a potential 11 can be infected. 

Ebola can survive for 50 days on surfaces at 4 degrees. As the temperature goes up, the more quickly it dies ... at 20 to 25 degrees with 30% humidity it is dead in 15 hours. 


Washing Hands - theredbaron is actually wrong or maybe right depending on what they're referencing - but a 2013 study showed that *ONLY *5% of 3,700 people wash their hands in a public washroom [excuse me while I go be sick, how disgusting]. Take an average and maybe that 50% works. 



The point of this post is to keep is civil is you MUST post but otherwise vote on the options.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 7, 2014)

I voted for "without proper measures it can become pandemic" because I honestly believe every (incestuous) disease, if not treated right, kept under control, can have very bad consequences. Hopefully, there is nothing to be afraid of. We'll see.

And a great thread idea! 

EDIT: I read somewhere that Sun can kill (well, maybe not kill, but weaken) Ebola virus. Is that true?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 7, 2014)

I totally agree that this should be civil. If this had been Redbaron's poll I would have totally avoided it.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 7, 2014)

At least the Ebola Zombies haven't begun rising yet...


----------



## Schrody (Oct 7, 2014)

That's a complete bullcrap, because neither virus known to man "reanimates" dead bodies, they merely travel to the next host when they kill the previous host. I mean, you knew that, right?


----------



## Cran (Oct 7, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I voted for "without proper measures it can become pandemic" because I honestly believe every (incestuous) disease, if not treated right, kept under control, can have very bad consequences. Hopefully, there is nothing to be afraid of. We'll see.



Did you mean_ infectious_? 


Or are you really concerned about germs that reproduce via their own offspring?


----------



## Schrody (Oct 7, 2014)

Ebola could kill me pretty easily right now - I have a cold, meaning my immune system is low right now. This is your best chance Ebola, otherwise I'm rarely sick


----------



## Bishop (Oct 7, 2014)

Schrody said:


> That's a complete bullcrap, because neither virus known to man "reanimates" dead bodies, they merely travel to the next host when they kill the previous host. I mean, you knew that, right?



Yes, I know that, but the guy who saw that article and posted it to his facebook feed did NOT.



Cran said:


> Did you mean_ infectious_?
> 
> Or are you really concerned about germs that reproduce via their own offspring?



Not just offspring, but also siblings. Can germs have siblings? "And this is my brother, Salmonella! We call him Sal."


----------



## Schrody (Oct 7, 2014)

Cran said:


> Did you mean_ infectious_?
> 
> 
> Or are you really concerned about germs that reproduce via their own offspring?



Hey, WF spell check offered me that word! :mrgreen: 

I meant diseases that are infectious and caused by viruses, such as Ebola 




Bishop said:


> Yes, I know that, but the guy who saw that article and posted it to his facebook feed did NOT.



Yeah, well, I figured most of our members knew that


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 7, 2014)

Schrody said:


> That's a complete bullcrap, because neither virus known to man "reanimates" dead bodies, they merely travel to the next host when they kill the previous host. I mean, you knew that, right?



That may be related to this:

Ebola victim wakes up in plastic bag

He was originally thought to be dead, but wasn't quite "dead enough" to be truly... dead. 



In general response, one thing I'd like to point out - We are walking meatsacks full of contaminants. There are "deadly" viruses and bacteria throughout our bodies. We are never "clean." Washing one's hands in a public restroom even becomes a possible infection point. In fact, any time that any two humans are in close proximity to one another, there's a chance for transmission of nasty stuff.

But, our bodies are resilient meatsacks. For the most part, they do an outstanding job of taking care of themselves and all the nasty contaminants we carry around with us. They've been doing that for a very long time and have become quite good at it. Still, our bodies aren't perfect and even our immune systems and responses can get confused. Allergic responses, meant for deadly pathogens, can be triggered by harmless contaminants, requiring us to rush to the emergency room after breathing in too much pollen or being stung by an insect. Though sometimes stupid, our meatsack bodies may fend off many pathogens that we never notice. Left unchecked, many of these pathogens could kill us, outright. Dead. Deader than last week's celebrity news. Cold dead. Yet, our bodies manage to cope without incident and these small amounts of pathogens get shoveled off to be processed and released as waste material. Pretty efficient, huh?

It's often useless to worry overmuch about many minor pathogens. Yes, people should wash their hands, especially when they feel that they've come into contact with nasty junk. We're constantly using our hands in intimate ways, from shoving fingers up our nose to nail-biting and scratching places we shouldn't scratch in public. So, yeah, hand-washing is a good idea. And, if you eat with those things, it's probably a better idea not to... Who knows where they have been? Have your hands been with you all day? But, worrying about catching everything-under-the-sun from a dirty doorknob usually ignores the fact that you've probably already got worse things in your system. Sure, take care of your personal hygiene, but don't worry unnecessarily. You still have to open doors, sometime, you know?

But, when it comes down to ebola, the best precaution is to not come into contact with the virus. "Reactive" measures are always less effective than "Proactive" measures. Always. Washing your hands or taking a full bleach bath after having intimately handled an ebola victim's body without proper protection is probably not going to do anything for you except irritate your skin. (Which, itself, is a bad thing, since skin needs to be healthy in order to provide an effective barrier against pathogens.)

Ebola has a very poor survival rate. I think part of that is due to the fact that victims often do not have access to the level of care found in developed nations. Unfortunately, we may see that tested. Spain has reported the first official transmission of the virus outside of Africa, which is A Big Deal ™. This transmission occurred in a hospital setting, if I recall correctly, with a nurse who was caring for a patient recently exposed to ebola in Africa. Others may also be at risk. We will now get an up-close look at how effective intense treatment of symptoms will be with new ebola patients in developed nations, unfortunately.


----------



## dale (Oct 7, 2014)

now they're saying it's possible that it could go airborne, because it's a disease that mutates itself everytime it spreads from one being to another.
but who knows. the media will sensationalize anything for ratings.....

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/12/health/ebola-airborne/


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 7, 2014)

dale said:


> now they're saying it's possible that it could go airborne, because it's a disease that mutates itself everytime it spreads from one being to another.
> but who knows. the media will sensationalize anything for ratings.....
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/12/health/ebola-airborne/



And media sensationalism doesn't help. We can take precautions, but whatever happens is going to happen, so going into a total panic won't help anybody IMHO.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 7, 2014)

dale said:


> now they're saying it's possible that it could go airborne, because it's a disease that mutates itself everytime it spreads from one being to another.
> but who knows. the media will sensationalize anything for ratings.....
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/12/health/ebola-airborne/



This can happen to ANY virus, and usually only does so in certain circumstances. Scientifically, the possibility of the disease mutating and going airborne is rather low, unless you're playing the video game "Plague, Inc."


----------



## Schrody (Oct 7, 2014)

I couldn't say it better myself. I would love to give you a rep comment, but unfortunately I can't because I have to "spread" reputation. 

EDIT: This was meant for Morkonan.


----------



## CasMerlyn(R) (Oct 7, 2014)

dale said:


> now they're saying it's possible that it could go airborne, because it's a disease that mutates itself everytime it spreads from one being to another.
> but who knows. the media will sensationalize anything for ratings.....
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/12/health/ebola-airborne/



I didn't bother mentioning that, ebola was viewed as potentially airborne according to my brother-in-law all the way back in 2006 due to mutations. 

The news / governments are pulling the blanket over the general public's eyes to keep calm. Look at what happened with SARS in some areas. 

If they knew ebola's true threat you'd either have people holed up till it passed over or just not caring. 



As for zombies - I wouldn't quite laugh

2004 - 06 maybe earlier scientists were saying rabies was mutating, becoming airborne in some pockets, and infecting species they'd never thought of before. It's not quite zombie but it's sort of close [but then so too was that drug bathsalts]


----------



## dale (Oct 7, 2014)

typically though, all these "media disease scares" turn out to be a whole lotta nada. i can remember the dreaded swine and bird flu scares. 
it was all just oversensationalized crap. i mean, i think we should close the borders. but that's more due to me being a raging xenophobe, than
it is to ebola.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 7, 2014)

This might be a little off topic but does anyone remember what the big scare was just before 9/11? The news then was trying to caution the masses about potential shark attacks. I guess people in Nebraska should have been boarding up their houses on that one. If you want to be scared you might as well watch Jaws or one of those apocalyptic movies on Sci-Fi channel or something.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 7, 2014)

"They" make a lot of money when people are scared of things. 

And closing borders is inherently ridiculous, because 'we' killed and plundered and took this land away from the people who were here first. This land is your land and mine, but mostly we're the legacy of a cruel bunch of opportunistic treasure-hunters. And so it goes.

Anthrax, terrorism, bird flu, swine flu, spanish flu, rabies, ebola, AIDS, 2012, Y2K -- there will always be something "they" can stuff down your throat and make you feel afraid. Live your life and don't french-kiss anyone who's exhibiting signs of being sick.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 7, 2014)

CasMerlyn(R) said:


> I didn't bother mentioning that, ebola was viewed as potentially airborne according to my brother-in-law all the way back in 2006 due to mutations.
> 
> The news / governments are pulling the blanket over the general public's eyes to keep calm. Look at what happened with SARS in some areas.
> 
> ...



It's _potentially _airborne, and until scientist confirm that it mutated and became airborne, I don't think we have to worry about that. Yes, government probably won't say anything to avoid mass hysteria (and all they have are speculations), but when/if shit hit the fan, we will be noticed, I'm sure 

And yes, zombies are fun, but there's no way any virus could mutate in a such manner to reanimate corpses. That propose a question: why would a virus reanimate dead bodies? Flesh is dead, organs are dead, and nothing has left for that virus to "feed" with. It's much easier to find another host, than to scrape leftovers of something that we used to call a human being.


----------



## dale (Oct 7, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> And closing borders is inherently ridiculous, because 'we' killed and plundered and took this land away from the people who were here first. This land is your land and mine, but mostly we're the legacy of a cruel bunch of opportunistic treasure-hunters. And so it goes.



which is kind of the whole point. i bet the injuns and mayans wished like hell they would have been a bit more "xenophobic". i can't stand that
the word xenophobia even has negative connatations. all xenophobia really is? a people's defense against corruption, much like the body's immune
system is a defense against a virus.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 7, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> This might be a little off topic but does anyone remember what the big scare was just before 9/11? The news then was trying to caution the masses about potential shark attacks. I guess people in Nebraska should have been boarding up their houses on that one. If you want to be scared you might as well watch Jaws or one of those apocalyptic movies on Sci-Fi channel or something.



Do you remember an apocalypse that was meant to happen at the beginning of the year 2000?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 7, 2014)

In a strange way this Ebola scare could be the best thing that has happened to Africa. Once something affects a developed country, especially the United States, it seems like a cure suddenly becomes invented. Sort of like the "Oh, it's different when it happens to you" approach.

- - - Updated - - -



Schrody said:


> Do you remember an apocalypse that was meant to happen at the beginning of the year 2000?




Oh yeah Y2K. All the power was supposed to go out. All they got was a minor outage in Japan if I recall. And then some people actually took the Mayan Calendar thing way too seriously. Say, are we still here?


----------



## Schrody (Oct 7, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> In a strange way this Ebola scare could be the best thing that has happened to Africa. Once something affects a developed country, especially the United States, it seems like a cure suddenly becomes invented. Sort of like the "Oh, it's different when it happens to you" approach.



Oh it's not _like_ that, that's the way things are. Why would they do anything if they're not involved? It's not the first time. And not only US, everybody does that.



mrmustard615 said:


> Oh yeah Y2K. All the power was supposed to go out. All they got was a minor outage in Japan if I recall. And then some people actually took the Mayan Calendar thing way too seriously. Say, are we still here?



Oh no, I didn't mean Y2K, more like an Armageddon from the book of Revelation.


----------



## dale (Oct 7, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Oh no, I didn't mean Y2K, more like an Armageddon from the book of Revelation.



ha ha.....

http://www.inquisitr.com/1518855/ai...-world-predicted-by-bible-end-times-prophecy/


----------



## Schrody (Oct 7, 2014)

dale said:


> ha ha.....
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1518855/ai...-world-predicted-by-bible-end-times-prophecy/



Let's just say there'll always be people who sees what they wanted to see if that suits them. Also, nobody should take Bible literally.


----------



## dale (Oct 7, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Let's just say there'll always be people who sees what they wanted to see if that suits them. Also, nobody should take Bible literally.



 i do believe that a mass pandemic is coming, sooner or later. BUT, i'd believe that even if i wasn't a christian. simply because the earth tends to have a way of taking care of herself. i read an article once that stated that if the black death never happened? much of europe would be a desert wasteland right now because of overpopulation depleting the environment and natural resources. and i think the world is becoming overpopulated to the point where a "purge" is going to manifest somehow. i just don't think this ebola is it. it just doesn't "fit the bill".


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 7, 2014)

dale said:


> i do believe that a mass pandemic is coming, sooner or later. BUT, i'd believe that even if i wasn't a christian. simply because the earth tends to have a way of taking care of herself. i read an article once that stated that if the black death never happened? much of europe would be a desert wasteland right now because of overpopulation depleting the environment and natural resources. and i think the world is becoming overpopulated to the point where a "purge" is going to manifest somehow. i just don't think this ebola is it. it just doesn't "fit the bill".




Well judging by history a pandemic is inevitable. There hasn't been a true pandemic I think since World War I, at least in the US. Hopefully when it does happen we will have enough medical knowhow to combat the disease more effectively. I agree with Dale, it certainly isn't Ebola.


----------



## dale (Oct 7, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> There hasn't been a true pandemic I think since World War I, at least in the US. Hopefully when it does happen we will have enough medical knowhow to combat the disease more effectively.



yeah. i at least hope that god or nature holds off on the pandemic until the colts win a couple more superbowls.


----------



## Blade (Oct 7, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Also, nobody should take Bible literally.



8-[Not quite so. As a form of social control it ties up a considerable number of people wandering around mumbling to themselves and staring up at the sky who otherwise would be making a real nuisance of themselves elsewhere.:blue:


----------



## dale (Oct 7, 2014)

Blade said:


> 8-[Not quite so. As a form of social control it ties up a considerable number of people wandering around mumbling to themselves and staring up at the sky who otherwise would be making a real nuisance of themselves elsewhere.:blue:



kind of like "big government".


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 7, 2014)

Bishop said:


> At least the Ebola Zombies haven't begun rising yet...



Oh, come on. That's an old picture of Jermaine Jackson.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 7, 2014)

CasMerlyn(R) said:


> Ebola is a very dangerous disease with a 80 to 90% kill rate; if you survive your immune system is severely compromised



It varies intensely depending on different factors from 25 to 90% in past outbreaks. It can be lower if support therapies are provided, though there isn't enough data specifically on this. Not sure if the immune system is permanently compromised or not. 



CasMerlyn(R) said:


> Ebola *does *spread though droplet factor. It's never mentioned in the news cause then there'd be wider panic.



I mentioned in another post that large droplets do indeed spread the virus, but a basic mask will block the infected from coughing out particles large enough to spread (which they don't go very far compared to small droplets).



CasMerlyn(R) said:


> Ebola has an infection rate of 11%. It doesn't seem like that because only those with weakened immune systems get it, but for every 100 people a potential 11 can be infected.



Immunocompromised individuals will always be susceptible to any disease. I've read Ebola uses some of the immune pathways to further infect the patient.



CasMerlyn(R) said:


> Ebola can survive for 50 days on surfaces at 4 degrees. As the temperature goes up, the more quickly it dies ... at 20 to 25 degrees with 30% humidity it is dead in 15 hours.



It's a comparatively fragile virus, which, thankfully, dies quickly in African temperatures. Otherwise, we would be seeing a lot more cases.



Pluralized said:


> And closing borders is inherently ridiculous, because 'we' killed and plundered and took this land away from the people who were here first. This land is your land and mine, but mostly we're the legacy of a cruel bunch of opportunistic treasure-hunters. And so it goes.



Check out King Leopold II from Belgium. He wasn't just a treasure hunter. 

Also, unless the people are willing to quarantine themselves, one can't just close a border and not expect for there to be holes. Black markets and porous borders prevent containment on the scale of countries. 



Schrody said:


> It's _potentially _airborne, and until scientist confirm that it mutated and became airborne, I don't think we have to worry about that. Yes, government probably won't say anything to avoid mass hysteria (and all they have are speculations), but when/if shit hit the fan, we will be noticed, I'm sure



The more transmissible Ebola strains are actually a lot less harmful. An outbreak occurred in an animal testing lab in the US. Luckily, it wasn't that bad.



Schrody said:


> And yes, zombies are fun, but there's no way any virus could mutate in a such manner to reanimate corpses. That propose a question: why would a virus reanimate dead bodies? Flesh is dead, organs are dead, and nothing has left for that virus to "feed" with. It's much easier to find another host, than to scrape leftovers of something that we used to call a human being.



Exactly. Reanimation is pointless and energy inefficient. Changing the behavior of the host is much more practical.


Schrody said:


> Let's just say there'll always be people who sees what they wanted to see if that suits them. Also, nobody should take Bible literally.



Exactly.


----------



## belthagor (Oct 7, 2014)

I hated Bird Flu, it happened a long while ago, I was seeing pigeon feathers on the street wondering what was going on. Do you guys remember that?


----------



## dale (Oct 7, 2014)

belthagor said:


> I hated Bird Flu, it happened a long while ago, I was seeing pigeon feathers on the street wondering what was going on. Do you guys remember that?


 pigeons are such worthless birds. all they do is shit on monuments. urban geese are worse. all they due is hold up traffic.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 7, 2014)

dale said:


> i do believe that a mass pandemic is coming, sooner or later. BUT, i'd believe that even if i wasn't a christian. simply because the earth tends to have a way of taking care of herself. i read an article once that stated that if the black death never happened? much of europe would be a desert wasteland right now because of overpopulation depleting the environment and natural resources. and i think the world is becoming overpopulated to the point where a "purge" is going to manifest somehow. i just don't think this ebola is it. it just doesn't "fit the bill".



Well, sooner or later, something will eradicate us, it might be some disease or natural catastrophe. 



Guy Faukes said:


> The more transmissible Ebola strains are actually a lot less harmful. An outbreak occurred in an animal testing lab in the US. Luckily, it wasn't that bad



Really? Didn't know that.



belthagor said:


> I hated Bird Flu, it happened a long while ago, I was seeing pigeon feathers on the street wondering what was going on. Do you guys remember that?



And swine flu (don't forget mad cow disease). I remember, members were talking about it on Croatian forum, and one mother asked should she vaccinate her child. Of course, everybody said no, but one member freaked on her how can she even think about that. Information, indeed is a powerful weapon. And of course our government spent millions on that useless vaccine


----------



## dale (Oct 7, 2014)

old news on indianapolis pigeons. it was a damn massacre, i tell ya....

http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...TtWAAAAIBAJ&sjid=QekDAAAAIBAJ&pg=6608,3803619

the urban geese, though? it's better to just run them over.


----------



## Blade (Oct 7, 2014)

dale said:


> pigeons are such worthless birds. all they do is shit on monuments. urban geese are worse. all they due is hold up traffic.



The city I live in used to have a pigeon problem but it was solved by building a hawk station on the roof of city hall and stocking it with the appropriate predatory birds. There might be a little loss of urban wildlife like squirrels and rabbits involved in doing things this way but I have not seen a pigeon in years.:untroubled:


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 7, 2014)

Blade said:


> The city I live in used to have a pigeon problem but it was solved by building a hawk station on the roof of city hall and stocking it with the appropriate predatory birds. There might be a little loss of urban wildlife like squirrels and rabbits involved in doing things this way but I have not seen a pigeon in years.:untroubled:



Wow, that's pretty hardcore.


----------



## Skodt (Oct 7, 2014)

The virus doesn’t live for long outside the body. Ultraviolet rays from sunlight destroy it, as does heat. Bleach kills it and plain soap and water can wash it away. Warm body fluids such as blood, vomit and feces carry the virus. And it has to get into the body to infect you — it doesn’t soak in through the skin, for instance. It must get in through the nose, mouth, eyes, through a cut or by a needle stick.

*You won’t get it from casual contact.*

Some people have expressed worry that Texas state officials walked unprotected into an apartment where Duncan stayed when he was sick. But there is no evidence at all the virus could be suspended in the air somehow, or even on the walls or floors. It’s important to clean an area where someone’s been sick with Ebola but that’s just to make sure no fluids that could contains the virus could remain. Forty years of studying Ebola outbreaks show the danger comes from being close to sick people. “Most times, when people get it, there’s some kind of defining moment when they have been in close contact with the body fluids of somebody who had it,” Geisbert said.
[FONT=proxima_nova_rgregular]So why do crews cleaning the apartment wear hazmat suits? Because they may be handling wet or damp soiled sheets or towels, and because cleaning may cause splashes that could carry virus-laden fluids into the eyes, nose or mouth, or if the virus splashed onto someone's skin and they later touched it, they could carry it into their own eyes, nose or mouth. (Fox, M. 2013)
 
The information is out there. If people just bother looking for it. You can see that the scare is pointless. The polls asking who is scared is bound to get the most responses from people who are in fact scared. Those who aren't scared aren't calling in to vote on these polls. They are living their lives. [/FONT]


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 7, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Really? Didn't know that.



[video=youtube;v3rhQc666Sg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3rhQc666Sg[/video]


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 8, 2014)

Schrody said:


> ...Really? Didn't know that....



A fictionalized account, but with accurate details, can be found in the book "The Hot Zone" by Richard Preston. It's an outstanding "page-turner" and I highly recommend it. It's not lengthy, so it's easily read in an afternoon. Great stuff. (He specializes in the "science" genre and has a number of books about "real life" topics like this with fictionalized accounts. Sort of like a more realistic version of Chricton.)


On "airborne" possibilities, I think that's a stretch, right now. It's something everyone would naturally start talking about, though. That word always comes up in such discussions, ever since "The Andromeda Strain."  But, this ebola virus is pretty fragile outside of a host, luckily enough. (IIRC, there are around seven to eight known strains of ebola in the hemorrhagic fever line.)


----------



## Schrody (Oct 8, 2014)

My dearest just read "Hot Zone". I am not very much interested, particularly not about the test monkeys part.


----------



## dale (Oct 8, 2014)

"ebola boy" in dallas just died, i guess.


----------



## belthagor (Oct 8, 2014)

dale said:


> "ebola boy" in dallas just died, i guess.



That is correct, it was posted here:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/dallas-ebola-patient-dies/ar-BB8b4xD


----------



## Schrody (Oct 8, 2014)

dale said:


> "ebola boy" in dallas just died, i guess.



:blue:


----------



## escorial (Oct 18, 2014)

the end is nigh!!!..had to be right sometime


----------



## shadowwalker (Oct 18, 2014)

My biggest concern with ebola is that people won't take it seriously enough. I'm not saying we should close borders or otherwise go overboard, but I do think we need to be concerned. Look what happened with AIDS/HIV. Setting aside the judgemental angle, had that been taken more seriously from the beginning, so much death and misery would have been averted. Ebola outbreaks have already occurred for way too many years without adequate medical research and treatment.


----------



## dale (Oct 18, 2014)

shadowwalker said:


> My biggest concern with ebola is that people won't take it seriously enough. I'm not saying we should close borders or otherwise go overboard, but I do think we need to be concerned. Look what happened with AIDS/HIV. Setting aside the judgemental angle, had that been taken more seriously from the beginning, so much death and misery would have been averted. Ebola outbreaks have already occurred for way too many years without adequate medical research and treatment.



ebola is something i take VERY seriously. i make damn sure i spell it right every time i type it.


----------



## shadowwalker (Oct 18, 2014)

dale said:


> ebola is something i take VERY seriously. i make damn sure i spell it right every time i type it.



'nuff said.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 18, 2014)

People need to stop listening to the media and do their own research.


----------



## ppsage (Oct 18, 2014)

Although in the present outbreak recorded cases outnumber those in the previous seventeen outbreaks by three to six times, the fact is that it's been going on since March with only about 10,000 known cases, in a prime locale. These are hardly pandemic-like numbers.


----------



## shadowwalker (Oct 18, 2014)

ppsage said:


> Although in the present outbreak recorded cases outnumber those in the previous seventeen outbreaks by three to six times, the fact is that it's been going on since March with only about 10,000 known cases, in a prime locale. These are hardly pandemic-like numbers.



There have still been over 4500 deaths just in this 'session'. Pandemic, epidemic, outbreak - whatever one calls it, it's still too many. Again, not saying we should panic, but it's not something to take lightly, either.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## ppsage (Oct 19, 2014)

My point would be, I think, that not giving enough consideration to even learn the meaning of the terms being used, IS taking it lightly, albeit in a scatterbrained, hysterical way.


----------



## shadowwalker (Oct 19, 2014)

ppsage said:


> My point would be, I think, that not giving enough consideration to even learn the meaning of the terms being used, IS taking it lightly, albeit in a scatterbrained, hysterical way.



My point was that the 'man on the street' doesn't really care what it's called - they want to know it's being taken seriously.


----------

